# can a Fairfield owner book into a Worldmark Resort??



## easyrider (Jun 17, 2007)

Can I as a Worldmark owner book into a Fairfield Resort and can a Fairfield owner book into Worldmark ? Looking at Fairfieldresorts.com makes me wonder if im getting the shaft seeing all the Worldmark resorts available to Fairfield owners and the 2 or 3 Fairfields resorts available to me.


----------



## Jya-Ning (Jun 17, 2007)

They share some inventories between each other.  The total inventory is no more than 20 units.  So if you see 15 WM resorts in FF and 15 FF resorts in WM, each will have only 1 or 2 units open to other.  

Jya-Ning


----------



## cotraveller (Jun 17, 2007)

Looking at the WorldMark resorts map I found 10 Fairfield resorts listed as being available to WorldMark owners.  Looking at the Fairfield resorts map I found 10 WorldMark resorts listed as being available to Fairfield owners.  As Jya-Ning posted, there are a limited number of units that are available under this arrangement.  For WorldMark owners there are 2 units available at each of the 10 Fairfield resorts.  I believe it is the same number in the other direction.  It works out to be an even trade.


----------

